# WW2 Aircraft Carriers in Color



## beaupower32 (Apr 11, 2009)

Naval Archive Pictures from the Navy Color Slide Collection, Royalty Free

Found this little link with a bunch of color photos of the carriers. hope you like. 

SB2C's being prepared to be catapulted from deck of USS Matanikau. March 1945 






Islands of USS Intrepid. March 1945





Flight deck crews. US Navy training film. "Launching Aircraft." Flight Deck Officer motions "Pull the Checks" with his thumbs and check men, on their toes, have pulled the checks and are clearing the plane. January 6, 1943





Flight deck crews. US Navy training film. "Launching Aircraft." In port, plane handlers hoist planes aboard by a special block and tackle which can lift the planes from the deck up onto the Flight Deck. Jan. 6, 1943


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 11, 2009)

Neat!


----------



## Orion_vp31 (Apr 12, 2009)

Nice find!


----------



## Bill G. (Apr 12, 2009)

Very nice photos! Color pictures of WWII are not common! I wonder what WWII photography would have been like if most of the men in Uniform had digital cameras on them??? 

Bill G.


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 12, 2009)

Cool pics


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 13, 2009)

Sweet!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 13, 2009)

Nice find, some interesting shots there. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## williamzhang (Apr 23, 2009)

Nice


----------

